# Old wives tales or facts about the weather



## mlappin

We've all heard em before and everybody knows about the groundhog and his shadow. Anybody have weather sayings that seem to hold true?

I've forgotten most of the ones that my great grandfather used to have. But I do recall one that had something to do with bubbles rising in the puddles when it was raining meant another weeks worth of wet.

Around here at least, always been said rains on Easter Sunday, will rain on the next seven Sundays.

Another mentioned in a post on these forums, Late Easter, late spring. Early easter, early spring.

Anybody else have any that seems to hold true for their area?


----------



## mlappin

I just remembered one other I know to be blatantly false.

We have a couple hundred acres of rental property all in one piece in the next county. Was over their planting one night and just before dark I was low enough on supplies to be not worth refilling. So I went up to the horse barn to ask the owner if it was alright if I parked the straight truck with all the seed on it in his haybarn. He said fine, no problem as he was looking at a flat tire on a gravity wagon he just got done loading with sawdust for his then wifes "high dollar" show nags. He said his air compressor was broke and he wasn't going to worry about getting it inside even though their was a small chance of rain the next morning. Told em I could pull the straight truck up and even had 25' of airhose we could plug right into the reservoir for the air brakes. He replied it won't rain as he pointed up at the crescent moon that was barely visible and explained "it's a crescent moon and since it's turned up like a cup, it will catch all the rain".

I woke up the next morning to a inch and a half in the rain gauge. Needless to say his sawdust in the wagon was just a wee bit soaked.


----------



## swmnhay

Robins get snowed on 3 times after they return in the spring.

Typicaly it holds pretty true but this yr its been at least 7 times.

Make that 8


----------



## haybaler101

Dad always told me that "when turtles cross the road, it is sign of dry weather". After witnessing this several times, I always remind him they are just moving to higher ground. Rain on Easter here does usually hold true, may just be a sprinkle, but it will rain for seven Sundays.


----------

